# Help! Stove identification?



## parker8990 (Nov 14, 2019)

I need help identifying this stove please. Its a BRUNCO, my guess is late 90s maybe. Serial number plate is missing and I need to find a new fan for this thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 14, 2019)

Brunco Wood & Coal  Parts - Free shipping on orders over $49
					

We offer all available replacement parts for Brunco Wood & Coal Stoves, Inserts, and Furnaces.  We have many available parts for the stoves, inserts, and furnaces.




					www.stove-parts-unlimited.com


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 14, 2019)

One you figure which fan you need, you should be able to narrow down the model number and get a manual on the unit through a basic google search.
Check on those rear clearances. Not sure by the pic if your wall shield is spaced or not from the wall to allow for air travel to keep things cool behind the metal shielding.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2019)

It looks a bit like a Brunco Spitfire, but wider. Have you tried contacting Brunk's Fireplace in Salem, Ohio?


kennyp2339 said:


> Check on those rear clearances. Not sure by the pic if your wall shield is spaced or not from the wall to allow for air travel to keep things cool behind the metal shielding.


Agreed. Doesn't look like a proper, ventilated wall shield. The hearth is also too short. It needs to have 16" in front of the stove door.


----------



## parker8990 (Nov 15, 2019)

kennyp2339 said:


> One you figure which fan you need, you should be able to narrow down the model number and get a manual on the unit through a basic google search.
> Check on those rear clearances. Not sure by the pic if your wall shield is spaced or not from the wall to allow for air travel to keep things cool behind the metal shielding.


Its spaced an inch off the wall using wall shield steel spacers. And the shield is 1/2" Backer board then corrugated and I'm just gonna trim it out with sone cedar


----------



## parker8990 (Nov 15, 2019)

begreen said:


> It looks a bit like a Brunco Spitfire, but wider. Have you tried contacting Brunk's Fireplace in Salem, Ohio?
> 
> Agreed. Doesn't look like a proper, ventilated wall shield. The hearth is also too short. It needs to have 16" in front of the stove door.


Wall shield is spaced. Yes the spacing in front is not adequate, but the hearth is 4 inches tall and I'm gonna lay an commercial grade rubber mat in front


----------



## parker8990 (Nov 15, 2019)

parker8990 said:


> Wall shield is spaced. Yes the spacing in front is not adequate, but the hearth is 4 inches tall and I'm gonna lay an commercial grade rubber mat in front


I have not tried calling brunks but I will thank you


----------



## bholler (Nov 15, 2019)

parker8990 said:


> Wall shield is spaced. Yes the spacing in front is not adequate, but the hearth is 4 inches tall and I'm gonna lay an commercial grade rubber mat in front


A rubber mat is not an adequate hearth.  I also don't see the required 1" space at the bottom of the heat shield to allow air in.  You need one at the top as well. 

Because your ul tag is not legible you now have an unlisted stove.  So make sure you have 36" to any combustibles not protected by a proper nfpa ventilated wall sheild


----------



## parker8990 (Nov 15, 2019)

Ahh good to know. I will make proper adjustments then


----------



## begreen (Nov 16, 2019)

parker8990 said:


> Wall shield is spaced. Yes the spacing in front is not adequate, but the hearth is 4 inches tall and I'm gonna lay an commercial grade rubber mat in front


It needs to be raised one 1" and open at the top so that air can freely convect behind it.


----------

